

Weighing the Price of Safety in OSHA’s New Video Game - smacktoward
http://www.thebaffler.com/blog/weighing-the-price-of-safety-in-oshas-new-video-game/

======
jdietrich
I think that the writer has somewhat misread the situation.

Occupational health and safety is often perceived by management as little more
than an bureaucratic burden. Of course in an ideal world all managers would
put people above profit, but that's probably not a realistic expectation. By
illustrating the real financial costs to business of health and safety lapses,
this game helps drag the agenda of a business into alignment with the
objectives of OSHA. The take-away message is that risk assessment and
mitigation is an essential part of business decision making, not merely a
checklist that needs to be ticked off to satisfy an inspector.

------
cratermoon
Makes me wonder if anyone has created a video game for software management
where the player must minimize defects in the shipping product while making
the most money possible.

Edit: better yet, close security holes, but not at the expense of profits.

